# 2305 transmission fluid leak



## Billyboy2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi...I'm new here also new to the tractor community, Last month I bought a 2305 with 862 hours.. Runs and works great but I seem to be leaking tranny fluid from that plastic cup(breather) underneath the seat. Mechanic at the JD dealer said that the tranny is probably too full. So I checked it from that glass view in the rear and it was a bit over 3/4 full..So I thought I would drain a little anyways and the next time I used it it was still leaking from that breather.,.

Is there any other reason why it would do this?? It's not too full as I can barely see the oil in the window,actually I would need to add more...

your comments are appreciated..

TIA


----------

